# Sind Linux GUIs träge?

## Lordi

Hallo!

Ich benutze Linux inzw. seit etwas mehr wie 2 Jahren, bisher jedoch immer nur als Serversystem und hab daher mit GUIs nie viel zu tun gehabt  :Smile: 

Auf mein "neues" Laptop jedoch hab ich mir Linux raufgemacht, da ich auch in die Richtung mehr lernen möchte.

Nun ist mir negativ aufgefallen, dass alle Windowmanager (Fluxbox, XFce4) sowie DEs (KDE, Gnome) im Gegensatz zur Windows GUI recht träge sind (besser gesagt: viele der Programme).

Teilweise kann ich richtig sehen wie sich einzelne Elemente eines Programms aufbauen (z.B. Thunderbird, Firefox, gmplayer).

Ist das ein allgemeines Problem, dass die GUIs so träge sind und auch recht träge reagieren? Die CPU Last ist im übrigen sehr gering, und am Arbeitsspeicher liegts auch nicht, da die Festplatte nix so recht macht während ich z.B. in Thunderbird meine Mails lese. Leider vergeht vom Klick auf eine Mail eine Weile bis ich sie sehe und das Vorschaufenster baut sich auch erst auf.

Unter Windows läuft das Programm wie eine Rakete  :Smile: 

Hier noch was zu meinem System:

P3-750 Mobile

256MB Ram

30Gig HDD

CFlags sind die von der P3-stage3.

XServer ist x.org mit eingebautem ati-Treiber.

ciao,

Lordi

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Wenn die GUIs so träge sind wie du beschreibst dann würden wohl die meisten Leute kein Linux benutzen. Ich persönlich hab keine Schwierigkeiten beim lesen von E-Mails oder mit dem Aufbau von Programmen. Ich würde darauf tippen das da bei dir nicht etwas stimmt. Traurigerweise muss man sagen dass große Desktop Enviroments wie Gnome oder KDE mit entsprechend wenig Arbeitsspeicher und langsamen Rechner recht träge sind. 

Das Wintendo von dem du sprichst benötigt mal min. 256 RAM um zu laufen, Windows ist weit davon entfernt perfomant zu sein.

----------

## Lordi

Um rauszubekommen ob etwas nicht stimmt frage ich ja.

Wie gesagt, unter Win XP auf der selben Maschine lief gerade bei Firefox und Thunderbird (die benutz ich nunmal hauptsächlich auf dem Notebook) wesentlich schneller ... btw. xp hat in etwa gleich viel Ram verbraucht wie Linux mit XFce4, nur mal so als Anmerkung.

----------

## Inte

 *Lordi wrote:*   

> Sind Linux GUIs träge?

 Eindeutig ja! Aber zum Glück bin ich noch träger  :Mr. Green: 

Willkommen im Forum.

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Auf meinem alten P3-500 macht mir außer ion kein WM richtig Freude.

----------

## PrakashP

Ja, die Elemente bauen sich schon recht langsam (im Vgl zu Win) auf, aber die "Hauptfunktionen" sind immer noch schnell, etw scrollen im firefox browser ist sehr schnell wie in Win (je nach Graka-Treiber), aber etwa das menu und buttons werden im Verhältnis dazu langsamer aufgebaut. Ist mir zumindest bei gtk Programmen unter KDE aufgefallen. QT Programme scheien weniger stark von dem Problem betroffen zu sein. Besonders schlimm ist amule, finde ich. Komischerweise ist das bei xmule weniger schlimm.

Übrigens, ich habe einen Athlon XP @2.2GHz und 1GB RAM, zusammen mit Nvidia GF4Ti. Daran liegt es nicht...

Ich glaube schilcht, gtk ist was träge in bestimmten Fällen...

----------

## Lordi

Mhm das nervt mich dann doch ziemlich, weil gerade mit dem Thunderbird so kein Arbeiten möglich ist.

Nunja, danke für alle Antworten!  :Smile: 

----------

## PrakashP

Naja Arbeiten finde ich nicht das Problem, da das Aufbauen bei mir ja nur entsteht, wenn ich von einen Desktop zum anderen wechsele oder Fenster minimiere/maximiere. Sonderlich unproduktiver macht mich das nicht, nur schön ist es nicht. emails tippen etc geht flink genug mit tb.

----------

## ossi

 *Lordi wrote:*   

> Mhm das nervt mich dann doch ziemlich, weil gerade mit dem Thunderbird so kein Arbeiten möglich ist.

 

Das kann ich so leider nicht stehenlassen. In meinem "kleinen" Laeppi werkelt ein 800 er Pentium3 , mit 256 MB Ram ist da unter fluxbox ein recht flottes Arbeiten möglich. Selbst "Killer-Applikationen" wie Open-Office  laufen so das man problemlos damit arbeiten kann.

Ich denke eher Du hast ein Konfigurationsproblem.

Hast Du Deine /etc/hosts ..hostname richtig konfiguriert ?

Funktioniert die lokale Namensauflösung richtig ?

Was sagt hostname und domainname ?

Ossi

----------

## Lordi

Hi!

Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass es config Problem is.

hosts ist richtig konfiguriert, dnsdomainname und hostname geben jeweils das korrekte zurück und die Namensauflösung funktioniert.

btw. z.B. SIM is auch bissle zu träge um in der für mich angenehmen Geschwindigkeit zu arbeiten.

----------

## toskala

hmm, also bei mir is nix träge *wunder*

weder kde, noch firefox, noch sonstwas.

haste denn ordentlich speicher und udma support?

glx support im xfree?

----------

## Ragin

Ich finde auch, dass viele Programme unter Windows schneller laufen (gerade Browser o.ä.), aber das die Unterschiede gravierend wären würde ich nicht sagen.

Sie fallen nur manchmal auf.

----------

## meyerm

Ein direkter Vergleich von Windows und den anderen hier genannten Systemen ist nicht ganz "fair". Die Grafikfunktionen bei Windows sind im Kernel drin. Und zwar mittlerweile komplett. Dadurch entfallen natuerlich unglaublich viele Kontextwechsel. Eine "Entschuldigung" von einem MS-Vertreter auf die Sicherheits- und Stabilitaetsproblematik darauf angesprochen lautete: "Wenn die GUI abstuerzt kann man mit Windows sowieso nicht mehr arbeiten."

Das ist allgemein eine MS-Methode Dinge zu beschleunigen. Auch der IIS hat eine eigene Systemaufrufe-Tabelle im Kernel. Somit ist er natuerlich subjektiv viel schneller aber eben auch unsicherer...

Gruesse

	Marcel

----------

## lonF

Also grundsätzlich muss ich sagen ist der Aufbau, vielleicht etwas langsamer als unter XP, aber so schlimm, das man damit nicht arbeiten kann, ist es nun wahrlich nicht. Da übertreibst Du aber maßlos.

Auf meinem NB(1,6GHz Centrino), ist mein Linux um einiges schneller gebootet als Windows und runtergefahren auch. Fluxbox ist ein kleiner und flinker WM, der mich um einiges schneller meine Programme starten lässt als XP. Alles im allem möchte ich behaupten das Linux wesentlich performanter ist als XP. 

Und das KDEbasierte Programme etwas träge sind ist auch allgemein bekannt, wobei das schon mal schlimmer war. Und das träge bezieht sich wirklich nur auf das starten der Applikationen.

MfG lonF

----------

## meyerm

 *lonF wrote:*   

> Und das KDEbasierte Programme etwas träge sind ist auch allgemein bekannt, wobei das schon mal schlimmer war. Und das träge bezieht sich wirklich nur auf das starten der Applikationen.

 

prelink _koennte_ helfen

----------

## Lordi

Wie gesagt, die guis fühlen sich für mich (und anderen Windowsbenutzern) doch sehr träge an.

Und wenn ich sehe wie sich Bediehnelemente aufbauen dann fühle ich mich in dem Empfingen bestätigt.

Mag ja sein, dass Linux auch auf dem Desktop schön stabil ist, aber ich kann mich an den letzten Windows Absturz nicht mal mehr erinnern.

Hoffentlich tut sich da bald mal was, denn auf dem Desktop ist Stabilität nicht alles.

----------

## meyerm

Ohne Dir jetzt widersprechen zu wollen - es kommt immer auf die Konfiguration an. Frag mich nicht warum. Aber ich kann nach dem Verlassen eines belibigen Spiels bei meinem Gameloader auf einem P4 2,2 GHz mit 512 MB zuschauen wie es die Icons auf der Oberflaeche Stueck fuer Stueck aufbaut (oft auch erst ein falsches und anschliessend das korrekte). Insofern fuehlen sich fuer mich Windowsprogramme lahm an  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 *Lordi wrote:*   

> Mag ja sein, dass Linux auch auf dem Desktop schön stabil ist, aber ich kann mich an den letzten Windows Absturz nicht mal mehr erinnern.
> 
> Hoffentlich tut sich da bald mal was, denn auf dem Desktop ist Stabilität nicht alles.

 

ich weiss wirklich nicht was bei dir falsch ist, aber du äußerst dich gradezu als ob linux vor sich hin schneckt und hast immernoch nicht gesagt was du alles in deinem xserver geladen hast...

----------

## Linuxpeter

@meyerm: prelink könnte nicht nur helfen - es hilft   :Wink: 

Und was die angeblichen trägen GUI's angeht:

Ich hab "nur" ein System mit AMD Duron 1,3 GHz, 512 MB RAM, von dem aber 64 MB weggehen für meine OnBoard-AGP-Graphik und eine 40 GByte Festplatte (UDMA 100), und nutze als GUI ausschließlich KDE   :Wink:  , und ich muß sagen, das gerade der Unterschied zwischen der Version 3.1.x und 3.2.x doch schon sehr deutlich spürbar ist, im positiven Sinne.

Und wenn man dann noch alles prelinked hat, erreicht man Geschwindigkeiten, vor allem beim Starten von Anwendungen, die durchaus mit Windows mithalten können.

----------

## ralph

Nö, sind sie nicht!

----------

## Deever

 *ralph wrote:*   

> Nö, sind sie nicht!

 

Error: Undefined reference to 'sie'  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

Also das muß bei dir echt nen konfig problem sein. Bei meinem rechner (siehe unten) läuft kde mit allen möglichen gui spielereien (karamba eterm und so). Das einzige was schneller sein könnte ist der start von open office und kdevelop. Aber was ich hab ja nur 2x433 Celeron, da is das ok. Was win angeht, hmm also vor 3 jahren hatte ich noch w2k drauf, das war so voll lahm auf meinem rechner... Vor allem weil es die 2. cpu nich richtig genutzt hat. KDE war da mit einer CPU noch schneller als win.

Allerdings habe ich auf manchen modernen rechner (besonders auf den billig aldi pc's) gesehen das die linux gui recht lahm ist. Ich habe rausgefunden (dank dem forum, thx) das bei den betreffendem system u.a. die billige onboard graka (gforce4 chip) und falscher chipsatz treiber (nforce2) schuld waren. Mir scheint so als wenn der chipsatz für die performance erheblich wichtig ist (jedenfalls wichtiger als früher). Der betreffende nforce chipsatz und die amd cpu haben mich jedenfalls nicht überzeugt. (hatte immer intel und werd auch dabei bleiben  :Smile:  )

----------

## rockhead

Lordi,

du hast nicht geschrieben, welchen kernel du verwendest. auf meinem system hat der wechsel zum 2.6 einen echten performanceschub gebracht. 

und egal ob 2.4er oder 2.6er, auf einem desktoprechner sollte preemtible im kernel eingeschaltet sein.

wenn smp auf einem single-processor eingeschaltet ist, kostet das auch performance.

----------

## Lordi

@toskala

Poste ich nacher, bin grad nicht zuhause.

@sarahb523

Also die Chipsatztreiber sind die richtigen im Kernel ausgewählt, ist ein 440BX Chipsatz, UDMA hat die Platte auch an und am Laden oder so liegt es ja auch gar nicht.

Der Start von XFce4/Fluxbox ist verdammt schnell, nur die Anwendungen dann halt leider nicht mehr (vom Bildaufbau her).

@rockhead

Ist der 2.6.6 Kernel, ohne SMP mit Preemtive Option eingeschalten.

Ich könnte ja mal versuchen alle Notebookspezifischen Optionen auszuschalten und sehen ob es dann besser flutscht.

----------

## MrTom

Habe ein Pentium-M 1.6 Ghz Notebook. Nach meinem "Gefühl" verhält es sich bei mir so:

Windows XP ist zwar recht flott, wenn es um Grafik geht. Fenster aufbauen etc. Aber der Gesamteindruck ist immer sehr träge. 

Bei KDE und auch bei Gnome habe genau das gleiche Gefühl von Trägheit.

Erst seit ich mit Fluxbox arbeite macht es wieder Spass. Das liegt natürlich auf der Hand. Fluxbox muss sehr viel weniger von der Platte laden als win Windows, KDE oder Gnome. 

Allerdings muss man schon sagen, dass unter Linux manche Dinge entweder langsamer sind oder sich langsamer anfühlen. Der Start von Openoffice ist ja unter Windows auch nicht besser, aber wie oben schon jemand geschrieben hat, sind amule und viele andere Programme recht träge. Dafür gibt es aber auch Programme die schneller sind!

Zum Beispiel: Sylpheed ist wirklich flott!  Evolution dagegen kommt mir manchmal noch langsamer als Outlook vor...

Man kann es also nicht so allgemein sagen.

Als Tipp:

Ich hatte am Notebook mit den Grafikkarten-Treibern rumgespielt. Da hatte ich dann wirklich bemekert, dass man da noch viel optimieren kann. Bemerkt hatte ich es erst, wie ich ein neues Theme installiert hatte, dass mit Transparents und so arbeitet. Jetzt gehen auch viele andere Funktionen besser. 

Nach meiner Meinung wird sich innerhalb eines Jahres noch viel bei der Performance tun. Im Xserver kann noch einiges optimiert werden und natürlich in GTK und QT. Das sind die 3 Teile, wo nach meiner Meinung, die meiste Performance "verschwindet".

----------

## PrakashP

Preemption bringt defacto gar nichts. Ist nur zum debuggen von kernel Treibern geeignet. Man informiere sich auf lkml.org...

Ich habe es auch wieder ausgeschaltet und keine negative VEränderung gespürt. Man sollte vielmehr einen aktuellen 2.6er kernel verwenden, weil besonders in letzter Zeit an den CPU scheduler gedreht worden ist, allerdings weiß ich nciht, ob die Veränderungen schon mainline sind oder erst im mm.

----------

## Lordi

@toskala hier nun meine xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "X.org Configured"

	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	Option	       "StandbyTime"	"15"

	Option	       "BlankTime"	"0"

	Option	       "SuspendTime"	"0"

	Option	       "OffTime"	"0"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

	ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

	FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load  "extmod"

	Load  "dri"

	Load  "dbe"

	Load  "record"

	Load  "xtrap"

	Load  "speedo"

	Load  "type1"

	Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Keyboard0"

	Driver      "keyboard"

	Option	    "XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	    "XkbModel" "armada"

	Option	    "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier  "Mouse0"

	Driver      "mouse"

	Option	    "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

	Option	    "Device" "/dev/mouse"

	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Uncomment if you don't want to default to DDC:

#	HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

#	VertRefresh  60.0 - 60.0

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

	ModelName    "Monitor Model"

	Option	     "DPMS"	"true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "accel"              	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "crt_display"        	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "composite_sync"     	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "hw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "linear"             	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "mmio_cache"         	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "test_mmio_cache"    	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "panel_display"      	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "probe_clocks"       	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "reference_clock"    	# <freq>

        #Option     "shadow_fb"          	# [<bool>]

        #Option     "sw_cursor"          	# [<bool>]

	Option	    "AGPMode"	"2"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	Driver      "ati"

	VendorName  "ATI"

	BoardName   "Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x"

	ChipSet     "ati"

	ChipId      0x4c4d

	ChipRev     0x64

	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

	VideoRam    8192

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "Screen0"

	Device     "Card0"

	Monitor    "Monitor0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Group        0

EndSection

----------

## spitzwegerich

Ich hab bis vor kurzem einen PIII-450 gehabt mit 256 MB Ram, und KDE (auch schon 3.1) war definitiv geschmeidiger als Windoze.

----------

## Jinidog

Also, ich habe einen Athlon TB 1200 mit 512 MB RAM.

Das System läuft absolut flott und die Fenster bauen sich auch bei großer Systemlast sehr schnell auf.

In solchen Fällen bauen sich unter KDE Graphikelemente manchmal etwas langsamer auf, ich habe aber auch die meisten Effekte aktiviert.

Zumindest ist alles so schnell, dass ich überhaupt kein Performance Problem habe.

Bei mir hat das Aufrüsten von 256 MB auf 512 MB RAM einiges gebracht, auch der neue 2.6er Kernel hat beschleunigt (alles subjektive Messungen) und vielleicht haben auch die "bösen" doch recht agressiven CFLAGS, die ich verwende, noch etwas dazu beigetragen.

Kurzum, alles ist so schnell, dass ich versuchen will, einen KDE-Desktop auf einem 450 MHz K6-2 laufen zu lassen.

----------

## Ulukay

linux guis träge?

ne beim besten willen ned, mag vielleicht auch daran liegen das ich matrox grafikkarten & verynice benutze

verynice solltest du dir mal ansehen  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabriel Shear

HI,

also träge GUIs kenne ich nur aus Windows, 

firefox und thunderbird starten unter linux wesentlich schneller als unter win und das ist sogar hörbar.

von sich aufbauenden icons habe ich hier noch nichts bemerkt die sind alle sofort da, genauso auch ein minimize und maximize , ein click und das wars, wenn unter windows viele Fenster offen sind oder die cpu last mal eben bei über 60% liegt kann man entsprechende vorgänge dort schon beobachten.

als Beispiel sei hier mal Websphere : unter windows benötigt das teil ca. 40 -60s bis zum starten unter Linux gehts in weniger als 20s , 

als weiteres wäre hier evolution, unter gentoo sind beinahe sofort alle ladesymbole da und evolutions ist fertig, unter Mandrake konnte ich sehen wie jedes symbol(meine das sybol für die einzelnen ladevorgänge beim starten) geladen wird.

hier mein System:

Intel P4 2,4Ghz HT 400 Fsb

Corsair Twin XMS LL 400 Mhz Ram (2*512)

Abit IC7-G

Samsung SATA 160 GB HD

Connect 3D Ati Radeon 9700 pro

xFree86 4.3

ati treiber

gnome 2.6.1

kernel 2.6.6

mfg Gabriel

----------

## Lordi

Mhm okay, das beruhigt mich ja, muss der Wurm irgendwo bei mir stecken ...ich werd mich mal weiter dran probieren!

----------

## Decker

Linux-GUIs sind ja, wie schon erwähnt, nicht im Kernel, und daher im Vgl. zu Windows prinzipbedingt langsamer.

Viele, die hier sagen, ihre GUIs seien schnell, haben entweder viel RAM oder benutzen was Schlankes, we z.B. Fluxbox (der ja kein vollwertiger Desktop, sonder eher Windowmanager ist).

Jetzt aber sollte man vergleichen, wie sich das ganze verhält, wenn sowohl Windows als auch Linux mit nur 128 MB starten. Ich wette, Windows gewinnt da haushoch   :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

was wirklich viel bringt bei linux ist speicher  :Smile: 

ich habe seit aeonen 512mb ram und hab jetzt auf 1gb aufgerüstet und muss sagen, dass dies den merklichsten vorteil bringt.

ich habe verglichen zwischen einem p3 933 mit 128mb ram und einem p3 933  mit 384mb ram, der unterschied war enorm. der p3 ging danach wirklich ab wie ein zäpfchen  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

 *Lordi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
> 	Load  "extmod"
> ...

 

mach doch mal hier ein Load "glx" dazu

----------

## MrTom

 *toskala wrote:*   

> was wirklich viel bringt bei linux ist speicher 
> 
> ich habe seit aeonen 512mb ram und hab jetzt auf 1gb aufgerüstet und muss sagen, dass dies den merklichsten vorteil bringt.

 

Wirklich? Ich hab bis jetzt 512 MB-RAM. Bei mir läuft Fluxbox und der Standard-Schrott (Firefox etc). Laut Anzeige, wird ja kaum Speicher verbraucht. Dachte immer mehr als 512 MB bringt dann nix mehr. Selbst der Swap ist bei mir fast immer bei 0.

Wo hast Du die meisten Unterschiede bemerkt. Cache der Platte oder auch in anderen Teilen?

----------

## toskala

mrtom: also bei 512mb hat er bei mir noch swap verwendet. ich benutze kde und stellte dabei fest, dass wenn ich eine weile damit gearbeitet habe (meist viele terminals und ein zwei mozilla firefox fensterchen) er angefangen hat swap zu verwenden.

im hintergrund läuft nichts dramatisches, apache, mysql, ldap.

subjektiver geschwindigkeitsvorteil bei kde ist bei mir gegeben, hautpsächlich im start der programme, weil er jede menge cached.

ich hab jetzt meist so 800mb benutzten speicher, davon ist recht viel cached.

desweiteren bilde ich mir ein, dass ein emerge <wasauchimmer> mit -j2 schneller geht mit mehr speicher, das kann ich allerdings nicht belegen, weil ich natürlich nicht gcc oder ähnliches zum spass mit time nochmal compiliert habe  :Smile: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Speicher ist schon wichtig, aber für den Hausgebrauch (KDE etc.) sind meiner Erfahrung nach 256 MB eigentlich ausreichend. RAM bringt nur bis zu der Größe was, wo er auch benötigt wird.

----------

